# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  آپدیت همزمان دیتاست با دیتابیس

## ic_teta

سلام به دوستان خوب
یه سوال
من دارم از فست ریپورت واسه گزارشم استفاده میکنم که نیاز به دیتاست داره
منم دیتاستم رو از طریق ویزارد ساختم
حالا من یه رکورد رو داخل دیتابیس درجinsert کردم و همون لحظه میخام اون رکورد داخل فست ریپورت(که داره از دیتا ست من استفاده میکنه) نمایش داده بشه
ولی نمایش نمیده
وقتی میرم پک میکنم که دلیلش چیه متوجه میشم هنوز دیتا ست آدیت نشده واسه همین نشون نمیده؟
حالا به نظر شما من باید چیکار کنم که دیتا ستم اپدیت یا رفرش یا ... بشه تا داخل فست ریپورت من نمایش داده بشه؟؟؟

پیشاپیش ممنون از جواب شما

----------


## felfely

سلام

من خودم کاری که کردم این بود که:
 اطلاعاتی رو که می خواستم از دیتابیس گزارش بگیرم اول ریختم تو یه یه datatable
datatable ساخته شده رو به دیتاستی که قبلا" ساختم add کردم
بعد از انجام دو تا مرحله بالا تازه متد Show ریپورتم رو صدا زدم.
شما هم اگه همین ترتیب رو رعایت کنین فکر کنم مشکلتون حل بشه.

پروژه ای که خودم نوشتم رو ضمیمه کردم.
ان شاء الله به کارتون بیاد. 

موفق باشید.

----------


## ic_teta

سلام
تشکر از شما
من فایل رو گرفتم اما متاسفانه من هنوز مشکلم حل نشد
من در زیر یک فایل ضمیمه می کنم که در اینجا مشخصه که رکورد در دیتابیس ذخیره میشه و در گرید ویو نمایش داده میشه اما در فست ریپورت نمایش داده نمیشه(منظورم اخرین رکوردی هست که در دیتابیس ذخیره شده که نشونش نمیده ، ولی بقیه رکورد ها رو نشون میده) تنها راه برای اینکه اخرین رکورد درج شده رو ببینم اینه که یکبار برنامه رو ببندم و دوباره اجراش کنم :متعجب: 

اگر لطف کنی فایل رو ببینی و نتیجه رو بگی ممنون میشم

ضمنا اگر بری و از طریق bin/debug فایل exe  رو اجرا کنی دیگه بیشتر عمق فاجعه :خجالت:  رو میبینی
داده هایی که همین چند لحظه پیش از طریق ویژوال استودیو وارد دیتابیس شده بودند در ریپورت نشون داده نمیشه
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!نمی دونم پرا اینطوریه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111 


دانلود فایل

----------

